# Urban Ministries Bibliography



## N. Eshelman (Sep 18, 2008)

Friends, I would like to compile a REFORMED bibliography of books on urban missions, church, plants, ministries, etc. Does anyone have one already, or want to begin right now?

Last name, First name. _Title_, City: Publisher, date of publication.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 19, 2008)

Here are some that I picked up today: 

Greenway, Roger. _Cities: Mission's New Frontier_. Grand Rapids: Baker, 1989. 
______________. _Discipling the City: A Comprehensive Approach to Urban Missions_. Grand Rapids: Baker, 1992. 
______________. _Apostles to the City:Strategy for Urban Ministry_. Grand Rapids: Baker, 1978.


----------



## vagabond (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't have all the bibliographic data here with me, but the WTS professor *Harvie M. Conn* wrote some Reformed books on urban ministry. Here are the titles; I'll see later if I can dig these two out and fill in the data.

_Planting and Growing Urban Churches: From Dream to Reality_
_Urban Face of Mission: Ministering the Gospel in a Diverse & Changing World_ 
_Urban Ministry: The Kingdom, the City & the People of God_

Some of the volumes had other contributors -- the last two, I think.

Westminster's been big into urban ministry recently; maybe try plugging "urban" into a search at Westminster Bookstore Online.


----------

